# (Re) Introduction



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Hi all,

I'm yet another refugee from CF forum who got tired of the crap and the power hungry there. Pleasantly surprised to find my old account from the 90's is still active here. Even more surprised that I remembered my UN and PW!

Hope to find a good home here.

Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh, for ...... sake!

Welcome back to the quieter, nicer forum where the only threads with 100 replies feature nude women.

Mind you, finding me here may have you scarpering back to CF


----------



## bob77903 (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome back Mark...:2 boat:


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

We're not power hungry here although we do have a resident wombat that thinks he's way more handsome and charming than he really is.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Well well, a familiar face from another place settling in to a kinder pace? 
Don't know if it works for you, but I've set up my control panel here so that I don't see Politics nor Off Topic forums. I find that keeping my activities boat oriented helps. Politics and religion seem to be areas where I step on toes. In cowboy boots.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks for the welcomes. Politic and off topic posts are not why I moved here - I ignore those anyway and see no harm in them for those who do enjoy that. I am mostly interested in boat technical and cruising stuff.

And avoiding hyper sensitivities and power freaks.

Mark


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

"And you don't have to live like a refugee 
(You don't have to live like a refugee)"

T. Petty


----------



## senormechanico (Aug 20, 2012)

I followed Mark (colemj) here after seeing the light and found there are lots of people here who used to be on CF.
I always wondered what happened to them, and now I know!

I am looking forward to being a contributing member here.

Multihull convert from a Lord Nelson 35 after sailing to Mexico, 

Steve

pic is me sailing at 8 knots through neighborhood's jetty entrance with less than a foot under centerboard and about 2 feet on each side to the jetty rocks. Note wake. Whooeeee !


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

colemj said:


> And avoiding hyper sensitivities and power freaks.
> 
> Mark


Freakin' bingo.

SN's the real deal.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to you both! Some of us are still on both sites. My rule of thumb is to not comment after about 30 posts...generally, whatever needed to be said will have been said by then.


----------



## LLCoolDave (Sep 20, 2015)

I still like CF but I guess I'm bi-forum curious. lol Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Welcome back! What caliber production anchor do you hunter with?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

DRFerron said:


> We're not power hungry here although we do have a resident wombat that thinks he's way more handsome and charming than he really is.


Ptooey. What a load of old bollocks.

Can never have too much power, the abuse of which gives life meaning.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

:cut_out_animated_em:
welcome back
it is less lame here, i have observed..... 
oops


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

tdw said:


> Can never have too much power, the abuse of which gives life meaning.


That's precisely why I like to reload my own ammunition.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Power plays, ad homs, drinking comments and one upsmanship and of course sexism really do make a discussion group unpleasant to say the least.

I think Mark's approach/need is common... people join sailing forums to learn and to share their experience... maybe pick up crew.

Others seem to like to pal around like their in a bar or something... Rude and mean is never correct conduct. You can ignore only so much... then it's time to move on...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

SanderO said:


> Others seem to like to pal around like their in a bar or something... Rude and mean is never correct conduct. You can ignore only so much... then it's time to move on...


Oh boy - have you come to the wrong place. That's what's so awesome about SN. It's just like a fun bar full of sailors - who actually like to pal around. "Correct conduct" is what CF is all about - not SN.

Just sayin'.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Pretty obviously I thoroughly enjoy the clowning about so I'd not like to see that disappear. Rude and mean, not so much to my liking, is harder to police if only because what is rude and mean to one person is playful banter to another but we do try and weed out the worst of it or dump it in Off Topic. All in all, as I've said many times before, though SN is more lightly moderated than say CF it is not and never will be as free for all as SA. Then again SA is a very broad church. CA is a great place of course but what goes on in the rest of SA is something I would not like to see going on here. 

Of course there are times when it gets out of hand and we could be, and indeed are, accused of falling down on the job (did I just hear steel boats mentioned ?). To my mind it was e.g. most unfortunate that one of our finest contributors (Paulo here, Polux on CF) decamped because he was unhappy with the way a thread he started ended up a complete schemozzle. Quite frankly that was not our finest hour though I am not sure how it could have been handled differently. There is after all a fine line twixt freedom of expression and undue censorship. Alas Papal Infallibility does not come with Modification. 

What I would do is encourage the use of the Report Post button. If you feel you are being unjustly treated or you feel part or all of a particular thread's content is out of order, let us know, it is a great way for us to be able to judge the mood of the board.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

You guys do a great job of it TD. No doubt. This is the best-moderated forum I've come across.

SN has an edge, but it's an edge that I don't mind my kids seeing when I'm posting. SA not so much. CF is the other end of that extreme, where propriety overrides enjoyment - just sucks the life out of conversation. SN is just right. Like I said, it's a bar where you get together with your friends and laugh.

So you guys keep doing what you're doing. I appreciate it. And I'll stay in-line...for the most part. Heh.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> Oh boy - have you come to the wrong place. That's what's so awesome about SN. It's just like a fun bar full of sailors - who actually like to pal around. "Correct conduct" is what CF is all about - not SN.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Frankly.... I wouldn't even know because I don't drink or hang around bars of sailors or yacht clubs. On the other hand I do like to chat with sailors in the boat yard or wherever I run into them. I'm too old to "pal around" I suppose...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Then you are in the right place. You'll find lots of sailors - all different kinds. That's what makes the place fun.

And since it's a forum, you don't even have to drink or be young. Just be cool.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Some people are just better suited to the PC of CF but prefer to preach their religion to the heathens.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

So, are you saying CF is more like a SN for North Korea?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

**cough, cough** There are two other threads open in OT...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

DRFerron said:


> **cough, cough** There are two other threads open in OT...


Can I get you a Cf Drop?


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Is she in Denver?


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

Just had to chime in... long time sailor (My wife as well BEFORE we met! ) =D living landlocked and tired of blue water "work" we decided to go gunkholing (ICW, Sea of Cortez, San Juans, and bout a trailer boat (C26, swing keel), capable for share sailing and trailerable with 6' standing headroom and more.

Boy did I get blasted at CF... I registered at quite a few sailing website, but kept coming back here.

My wife is cooking dinner as I sit here in the kitchen with her sharing and I just finished sharing how WONDERFUL I felt SN is!!!!!!!!! I've found the warmest, accepting, non-judgmental members of ANY forum type site I've ever found!

Want to thank all of you for creating "Our new home"!(Didn't want to haighjack by posting boat photos... When I get some time, I'll start our own introduction thread and share a lot more!

Thanks,
Richard
PS: Congratulations on your "big" 25'!!!! (Size is relative...! I read an article once of two guys on a hobie cat sailing around florida with a camp box ahead of the mast straddling each hull. They look like the had a BLAST!


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! And yes we love pics . . .


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

OK.. a "few pics

Ju8st stepped inside after uncovering our boat, hosing her down, moving her into position for a new framed tarp tent so we can work on her over the winter... Back and fort, side to side, wife directing... we had so much fun getting "close" to her again! (Pulled up some chairs just to sit under her transom in the shade!It's been way too long for us.

OK: "Dayenu" (Meaning: (to god althou8gh we're not religious), "This would have been enough!")

10 points to anyone who can figure out our Port of call under her name! LOL!

BTW: My wife is SO into sailing, on our anniversary, instead for going out to a nice restaraunt, SHE wanted to have dinner on the boat! =D


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

Didn't realize there minimum number of files (Still new here, still learning... LOL!)

THIS, was the "money shot" that should have been the first image posted! =D


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Welcome aboard.

(I like the name and hailing port on your boat. Its not often that you see a mix of Passover and Twilight Zone on the side of a boat even if both refer to a promised land.)

Jeff


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

Jeff,
How wonderfully put!

(I like the name and hailing port on your boat. Its not often that you see a mix of Passover and Twilight Zone on the side of a boat even if both refer to a promised land.)

Tresa and I live in a space of "gratitude" and moving towards a promised land... (Sometimes we have to work at that, but we're always aware.), so the name and our port of call just seemed to fit! The story of how we came to own her is a funny one. We found a C26 in Portland that needed a lot of work (I had already restored/rebuilt 4 small keel boats, so finding a neglected boat was something I was used to.) They're hard to find with a trailer, so we placed our deposit with the broker pending some details to be demonstrated before taking her. Within that time, another C26 found us! It was in central California and was immaculate... We drove down and viewed her. One of the cleanest boats of any type we've ever seen! Professional custom work (inside and out), new trailer, new everything. She was set up for racing so the deck hardware was extensive and, this original owner only sailed in fresh water! We placed a second deposit, thinking that if the first boat passed inspection, we'd sell her.

We were amazed with our new boat and as we explored her, we jokingly would share "Now, if she only came with..." And... then we'd find whatever that "thing" was! (Over and Over!) High end equipment, usually new, still in the wrapper! Autopilot, BBQ alcohol stove 6 bags of head sails, 4 inflatable PFDs, Mast top wind direction and speed.... Three anchors including a Force and a genuine Bruce... Just amazing... At one point, she was professionally wrapped and stored in a barn for 13 years (before having the trailer rebuilt with new brakes, new bearing, new tires surge... This boat and trailer were literally being "given away". We're not Jewish but have many friends that are and I remembered "Dayenu"... The name just seemed to fit. 

Congratulations! 10 Points! (Now, I didn't stop to think what those points go towards...LOL! let's start with our thanks for your gentle interpretation of our old world/new world mix.)

Best,
Richard & Tresa


----------

